# ZZ license



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

_When do they go on sale?_


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

gtokid1 said:


> _When do they go on sale?_


The way I interpret the ruling, if you applied for a hunt and were unsuccessful, you may purchase a "leftover" starting March 12 at 10:00 a.m. for one week first come-first serve. If you did not apply back in January, the leftovers will be available on March 19 at 10:00 a.m., which is Monday. 

I buy the ZZ every year, and my base license, and my new fishing after March 19. There are 35,000 tags available for ZZ hunt, and they never sell the quota.

Hope this helps, and good hunting to you.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

fishgod said:


> I buy the ZZ every year, and my base license, and my new fishing after March 19. There are 35,000 tags available for ZZ hunt, and they never sell the quota.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

They will never sell out the ZZ or 234 hunt if it still has the asterisk after the number of tags available. If I remember right they can increase the number of tags if the sell out.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tried to use the DNR's new improved web site what a joke.
The old system much more user friendly.
Drove to Dunhams in and out no problem.
ZZ 0301 purchased.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

Don't have a hunting guide in my possession so here is the question...what is the difference between ZZ & 234?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I do not know about the zz tag as I hunt up north.

The 234 tag is good to hunt all lands, both public and private, north of the ZZ line.

South of the ZZ line it is good only on private lands


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Richard Cranium said:


> Don't have a hunting guide in my possession so here is the question...what is the difference between ZZ & 234?


Page 10 and 12.......http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Spring_Turkey_Digest_443091_7.pdf


----------

